# Michigan Centerfire after dark petition



## shadowcolt (Jan 25, 2016)

Copied from Michigan-Sportsman.com site:

The petition is ready and an online version can be signed here http://www.gopetition.com/petitions...for-michigan-night-time-predator-hunting.html
Paper forms can be printed from here Everyone you can find the Petition here. 
Anyone can download it, print it, collect as many signatures as you can and then submit it to the P.O. Box listed. Any help is greatly appreciated.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u... Predator Hunters for Centerfire at Night.pdf

The Fact sheet here.
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1928669/Petition fact sheet.pdf

If you would like to collect additional signatures and then mail them to the P.O. Box listed on the petition.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

